# 69th Monthly Meeting of the Lazy Smokin' Bastards



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Cigar Club will be Wednesday, September 19, at Landry's on the 
east end of the Courtney Campbell Causeway. 
We got some "special" guests coming into town,
so we're trying Landry's, which has a beautiful
outdoor seating area, overlooking the Bay.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I'll have to check my calendar.... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

You all have a great time. I will be with you in sprit. :bawling: Give a prost for the German-Boy.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Gonna miss ya, German-boy! I trust CMan will catalog the whole thing for posterity sake?!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Gonna miss ya, German-boy! I trust CMan will catalog the whole thing for posterity sake?!


Counting on it.


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> I'll have to check my calendar.... :lol:


Me too......I think I'm tidying out my sock drawer that evening :?:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Well.... I dont need to check my calendar.... I will be there.... :rotfl:


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

:bawling: :banghead:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

didier said:


> :bawling: :banghead:


 :sad: Sorry, Didier!


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

I don't know...that might be the night I wash my hair... :wink:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I've got 5 of youse guys coming, right?
Ram
Ice
Spar
Denny
Barby


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Okay, I'll come, just don't twist my arm any further...


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Ok.... I'm cumming....


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> Ok.... I'm cumming....


And yet you still had the presence of mind to type? :hmm:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

BARBARIAN said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have to check my calendar.... :lol:
> ...


Uhhh Huh :???: yeer ass!!! :roll:


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

Suppose I'd better come along to look after Denny


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Somebody needs too. might get lost. :shock:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Just sent out this e-mail..........

69th Monthly Meeting
of the Lazy Smokin' Bastards Cigar Club will be Wednesday, 
September 19. We're going to be meeting at Landry's, on the
east end of the Courtney Campbell Causeway. Happy Hour 
from 6-7. Dinner to follow. We'll be outside, on the east end of the building. 
They've got us set up on the south end of their outdoor seating, 
in our own area. As long as it doesn't rain.......
Please RSVP to this, as I'd like to give them an accurate head count!
Stan


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Does an RSVP here count? If so you can RS my VP right here and now... :wink:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

:woohoo:

I get to hug the BEAR!!!!!!!!

(in a manly way only.... I swear....)

:lol:


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> :woohoo:
> 
> I get to hug the BEAR!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


At the first sign of a chubby, I'll have to put you down like a rabid dog, you know that , don't you? :lol: :roll: :wink:


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

ram416 said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > :woohoo:
> ...


All the loving here. Don't pounce on CM too hard Ram. It's his week.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

redmondp said:


> ram416 said:
> 
> 
> > Cycleman said:
> ...


You guys have me laughing my ass off at my desk.......

I'm a very lucky and blessed guy.........


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> redmondp said:
> 
> 
> > ram416 said:
> ...


One question Michael. Will you be D-Virgin tonight. I hope not. Ha!!!!!!
:shock: :dude: :hmm: opcorn:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

redmondp said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > redmondp said:
> ...


Honestly.... YES!!!!!!

I have a female friend picking my up at 7:30.... going out to eat and darts and then another hunny is meeting us for drinks and darts.... but i don't do either of them.... just friends.....

Of course...... I do have loads of ****.... (AND A HARLEY).... :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

You'd think I was MARRIED... not getting laid on my birthday.... :lol:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> You'd think I was MARRIED... not getting laid on my birthday.... :lol:


Yeah, but at least you have a chance the other 364 days of the year...... :sad:


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> redmondp said:
> 
> 
> > Cycleman said:
> ...


Honestly.... YES!!!!!!

I have a female friend picking my up at 7:30.... going out to eat and darts and then another hunny is meeting us for drinks and darts.... but i don't do either of them.... just friends.....

Of course...... I do have loads of ****.... (AND A HARLEY).... :lol:[/quote:1z0amuy0]

Ahh!. Harley and ****. What else is there. Then there is always the darts but, not sure were to put those besides the board. Or do I mean, broad. Never mind. Too much time in the gutter. Either way have a great night CM.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

LSB 69





http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us



http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us





http://imageshack.us


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Great pics Thanks!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

FYI for those who attended....

The Florida Lottery winning numbers for that night were/are:

*19 23 28 34 35 46*

No one won the 3 million.... but if you have:

3 of 6 or 
4 of 6 or
5 of 6.......

You did win SOME CASH!!!!!!

So check your tickets!

:woohoo:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I really want to thank all the LSB members for allowing me join such an elite group... :rotfl: 
Actually I do want to say how much fun this was. A great finish to the CR Herf and my time in Florida. A fun bunch of BOTLs, great food, and of course a lot of good cigars were enjoyed.

Thanks!!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

A few pictures from the LSB.

http://imageshack.us

CM and Toby
http://imageshack.us

Drawing the winning ticket.
http://imageshack.us


----------

